# Dvd Tonspur Ändern



## psychoaki (23. August 2003)

Hi,
ich habe einen DVD Film auf meinem Rechner mit Menü und englischer Tonspur (DTS). Die deutsche Tonspur (AC3) habe ich separat auch auf dem PC. Wie kann ich die Tonspur ändern ohne dass ich das menü des films oder die untertitel veränder? Und wie brenne ich das dann? Bin Newbie, also habt ein nachsehen....vielleicht habt ihr eine schritt für schritt erklärung.


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Bei SVCD sollte die Tonspur im Format mp2 vorliegen.
Dann gehst du mit TMPEG oder bbMPEG mit der Funktion "multiplex" drüber und ersetzt die Tonspur.
Ist die Tonspur nicht im richtigen Format, musst du diese Umwandeln.
Da kenne ich das Programm nicht.


----------



## NetPerformance (23. August 2003)

Huhu . .. 

DivX Tonspur kannst du mit  NunDub  ersetzen.

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## psychoaki (23. August 2003)

das mit divx ist ne schöne sache.....aber ich will ne DVD TONSPUR ändern...und das ohne das menü zu verlieren und ohne das ich das video file ändern muss...also wenn einer eine lösung hat...bitte helfen...


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

*Das  ...*

...leider nicht ! Nachdem die Dateien "gemultiplext " sind  (Inhalt von AUDIO_TS - VIDEO_TS) kommt man um eine Neukonvertierung nicht herum ! 

gruss DeePoP


----------

